# Ferret rescue in Norwich?



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Now I have moved and everything I actually feel ready to have another ferret. After Ozzy, I didn;t want to get another one for a while but I feel ok enough to get another couple now.

SO I am looking for a ferret rescue in Norwich! I am preferably looking for 3 hobs, a silver a sandy and a polecat. The younger the better. I would be keeping them in a tommy 102 t3 cage but they would basically have their own room to explore. I would be taking them out on their harnesses when possible and they'd get a lot of out of cage time as I am home most of the day.

They would be done when they are old enough (If they haven't been done already)

They would be fed a completely raw diet (I will get raw food in bulk which I feed my dog)

I have one dog and rats (the rats are kept in a separate room). 

I am happy to have a homecheck etc done. 

Please pm me if you can help 

Cheers
Red


----------

